# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Σφραγισμένα μείγματα ιθαγενών

## stefos

Οι σφραγισμενες τροφές αναγράφουν πάνω ημερομηνία λήξης ??

Αγοραζω χύμα και σκέφτομαι να πάρω κλειστή, τι προτείνεται?

----------


## xrisam

Αναγράψεται ημερομηνία στις συσκευασμένες τροφές. :wink:

----------


## jk21

και στα σακκια οσων πουλουνται χυμα (εκτος αν δεν ειναι μεσα σε αυτα )  
το θεμα δεν ειναι η ημερομηνια ληξης αλλα να μας βαζανε την χρονια παραγωγης . Οποιος το κανει , αυτος ειναι πιο σωστος σαν εταιρια

----------


## stefos

Μεχρι ποσο περιθωριο προς τα πισω απο την ημ. ληξης θα αγοραζατε??

----------


## jk21

πριν το 2014 δεν θα αγοραζα με τιποτα   

η φρεσκια εσοδεια που θα πρεπε να κυκλοφορα ειναι η 2015 

η αποδεκτη αλλα οχι η φρεσκοτερη  η 2014 


διαβαστε εχει ενδιαφερον 
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet...helf-life.aspx

το τι σποροι κυκλοφορουν στην παγκοσμια αγορα απο θεμα ηλικιας ... καποτε ο Γιωργος ο Ασωτος μας ειχε βαλει κατι συνδεσμους .. αν τους βρω θα τους βαλω . Επισης ψαχνω τη νομοθεσια της ευρωπαικης ενωσης ως προς το περιθωριο που δινει στην αναγραφη ημερομηνιας ληξης

----------


## stefos

Αν υποτεθεί ότι  βρεθεί νομοθεσία που αναφέρεται το περιθώριο για μετά την λήξη , τα σπόρια αυτά θα τα διναμε στα πουλιά μας????

Δημητρη καμμία εταιρεία δεν αναγραφη ημερομηνία παραγωγής????

Λογικά θα έπρεπε να αναφέρουν και τα δύο..........

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω να σου πω υπευθυνα αυτη την στιγμη , ποση διαρκεια μετα την ημερομηνια παραγωγης , δινει δικαιωμα η ΕΕ να ειναι η ημερομηνια ληξης . 

Η σελιδα που παρεπεμψα (νομιζω ομως οχι ευρωπαικη ) λεει




> Over time, seeds lose nutrientsthrough oxidation. For this reason, manufacturers generally put a two-year “shelf life” on their seed mix packages. That is usually noted with a “best when used by” date  stamped on the bag.





> After two years, the embryo and the endosperm in the seeds have probably dried up and died. “If you feed dead seeds to your birds,” Jason Clinger, general manager of Topper Bird Ranch, a seed mix manufacturer in Lexington, North Carolina adds, “you’re basically just feeding them filler because there’s nothing nutritional left in them.”


ανεξαρτητα χωρας , οσα λεει για την θρεπτικη αξια των σπορων για καθε ετος που περνα ,ειναι σαφη ...

Ναι ξερω μια εταιρια τουλαχιστον που αναγραφει ημερομηνια παραγωγης , επειδη ομως στην ελλαδα η αντιπροσωπεια της ειναι και ομωνυμο e  shop δεν μπορω να την καταγραψω , οσοι την γνωριζουν ομως ξερουν πια λεω

----------


## OANASTASIS

Στη δευτερη παραθεση ο κ. Jason σαν να μην μας τα λεει και πολυ καλα...
Δηλαδη οποιοσδηποτε ψημενος- μαγειρεμενος  σπορος θεωρειτε <just filler> ?

“you’re basically just feeding them filler because there’s nothing nutritional left in them.”

Να δεχτουμε οτι εχει υποβιβαστει (υποβιβαστει, οχι μηδενιστει) η θρεπτικη του αξια σε καποιες βιταμινες μεσω της οξειδωσης που αναφερει (σε ποιο βαθμο χωρα πολυ συζητηση και σιγουρα εργαστηριακη αναλυση)
Τα μεταλικα ιχνοστοιχεια ? Οξειδωθηκαν και αυτα και εξαφανιστηκαν ? Η πρωτεινη ? Οι υδατανθρακες ?
Προς θεου δεν ισχυριζομαι οτι ενας φρεσκος καρπος δεν υπερτερει εναντι ενος <μη γονιμου> - <νεκρου> σπορου.
ΑΛΛΑ αυτο απεχει παρασαγγας απο την παραδοχη οτι ενας τετοιος σπορος ειναι απλως <αχυρο> (filler)

----------


## OANASTASIS

Και επισης να συμπληρωσω πως σποροι που εισαγονται απο αλλη ηπειρο ειναι πολυ πιθανον να εχουν υποστει επεξεργασια (ακτινοβολια η θερμικη συνηθως ) για να νεκρωθουν για λογους προστασιας της βιοπικοιλοτητας

----------


## stefos

Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει λέγοντας ότι γίνεται επεξεργασία στους σπόρους, μπορούμε να το αναλύσουμε λίγο?

----------


## OANASTASIS

> Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει λέγοντας ότι γίνεται επεξεργασία στους σπόρους, μπορούμε να το αναλύσουμε λίγο?


Να το θεσω αλλιως: Παρε 100 σπορους απο ενα οποιοδηποτε δημητριακο ,τωρα που ειναι και εποχη θερισμου , απο ενα σιλο αποθηκευσης. Ποσοι απο αυτους πιστευεις οτι εχουν βλαστικη ικανοτητα?
Επειδη ανοιγουμε μεγαλη κουβεντα και δυστηχως λογω περιορισμενου χρονου δεν μπορω να το αναλυσω οσο θα το ηθελα, απλα θα αναφερω καποια στοιχεια και αν πραγματικα ενδιαφερεσαι <ο γουγλης ειναι φιλος σου>
Αμεσως μετα την συγκομιδη οι σποροι περνουν απο ξηραντηριο (θερμανση με αερα) μεχρις οτου φτασουν σε ασφαλη επιπεδα υγρασιας για αποθηκευση.
Ταυτοχρονα εξοντονονται και διαφορα εντομα και οργανισμοι που μπορουν να καταστρεψουν τη σοδια.
Απο αυτη και μονο τη διαδικασια το ποσοστο βλαστικοτητας :bye: 
Οι ελεγχοι και τα πιστοποιητικα ασφαλειας που απαιτουνται για την εισαγωγη σπορων στην Ευρωπη και την Αμερικη απο τριτες χωρες ειναι τοσο αυστηροι που φτανουν ακομη και στην ακτινοβολια των σπορων με ραδιενεργια ωστε να ειναι σιγουροι οτι τιποτε επιβλαβες δεν θα επιβιωσει
Στη σελιδα που παραθετω θα παρεις μια ιδεα για το ποια μπορει να ειναι η οδυσεια ενος κιλου κινοα απο το χωραφι εως το κλουβι σου

https://www.cbi.eu/market-informatio...-requirements/

Και μερικα ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια για τους σπορους που χρησιμοποιουμε:

http://www.fao.org/docrep/008/y5831e/y5831e06.htm

----------


## jk21

Ανασταση εδωσες υλικο για διαβασμα και μολις γυρισα απο επαρχια ... θα τα δω καλα και θα τα πουμε καλυτερα 

Οσα γραφει ο τυπος σιγουρα ειναι υπερβολη αφου σπορος με νεκρο φυτρο σιγουρα δεν εχει μηδες θρεπτικη αξια , αλλα οποιος δεν δινει ζωντανους σπορους , πρεπει να δινει σιγουρα αλλη ανεπεξεργαστη τροφη πηγη ενζυμων και βιταμινων Β . Δινουν πολλοι ; εννοω χορταρικα , φυτρα κλπ ... 

Αρκετα θρεπτικα συστατικα βρισκοντα στην φυτρα ενος σπορου .Αυτα σιγουρα ειναι μειωμενα σημαντικα . Η πρωτεινη δεν εξαφανιζεται ειναι ομως μειωμενης απορροφητικοτητας σε σχεση με ενα ζωντανο σπορο .Η διαδικασια ξηρανσης δεν ειναι απαραιτητα υψηλης θερμικης επεξεργασιας για να καταστρεφεται η φυτρικη ικανοτητα .Αλλιως οσοι σποροι πουλιουνται και  εχουν φυτρικη ικανοτητα θα μουχλιαζαν πανευκολα .Πραγματι απο αλλες ηπειρους μπορει να βρουμε ακτινοβολημενα (αλλο ραδιενεργεια αλλο ακτινοβολια ) νεκρα σπορια ,οπως και ευρωπαικα αν εχουν ακτινοβοληθει για να μπορουν να εμπορευτουν και στην Αμερικη πχ κανναβουρι ευρωπαικο που παει και αμερικη αν δεν ξεχωριστουν οι πατριδες , σιγουρα ακτινοβολειται .Το νιζερ απο αιθιοπια που παει στις ΗΠΑ , σιγουρα ακτινοβολειται 

Ως προς την οξειδωση των λιπαρων οξεων και των λιποδιαλυτων βιταμινων τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα λεει ... μην περιμενετε πολυκαιρισμενο σπορο να εχει τα ω3 που θα περιμενατε σαν ονομαστικη τιμη ή την βιτ Ε ενος φρεσκου σπορου .Αν μαλιστα ειναι καθαρισμενος (συνηθιζουν τελευταια οι εταιριες να το κανουν και μεις να το .... χαφτουμε ) η οξειδωση ειναι ταχυστη

----------


## jk21

Ανασταση αναφερει καπου εκει καποιο παραδειγμα με Κινοα και το προσπερασα ή τυχαια ειναι η επιλογη του σπορου; βασικα η σελιδα αναφερεται κυριως σε μπαχαρικα και αποξηραμενα βοτανα απο οτι ειδα και δεν ασχολειται με σπορους με αναφορες λεπτομερειων που θα μας ενδιαφερανε για αποξηρανση κλπ (μιλω για την πρωτη σελιδα , γιατι η δευτερη απλα αναφερει σπορους που δινουμε στα πουλια και θεματα για την παγκοσμια παραγωγη τους )

----------


## stefos

Να ρωτησω κάτι πάνω σε αύτο?
Οι σποροι που ερχονται ελλάδα συνηθως εχουν περάσει από ξηρανση? 
Η διαδικασια της ξηρανσης περιπου ποια ειναι?
Ειμαι της αποψης οτι οσο λιγοτερη επεξεργασια εχει γινει στην φαση του πρωτογενη τομεα τοσο πιο υγειη τροφη εχουμε

Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμη , πρόσφατα αγόρασα τρόφη για τις καρδερίνες σφραγισμενη αύτη την φορα!
Παρατηρησα διαφορα στην τροφη σε σχεση με τις χυμα οσον αφορα την σκονη , σαφως λιγοτερη στην συσκευασμένη.
Επισης μου εδωσε την αισθηση της <<φρεσκάδας>> οπτικά αλλα και στο αισθητηριο της οσφρησης. Ετσι αποφασισα από εδώ και στο εξής αν μπόρω βεβαιως 
(απο θεμα κοστους) να τους αγοραζώ συσκευασμενη. 
Παρατηρησα οτι και τα πουλια την τρωνε με μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση!!

----------


## jk21

Οι σποροι αν δεν χασουν μερος της υγρασιας τους , οχι ολο ομως , αναπτυσσονται βακτηρια και ασπεργιλλος συντομα .Η υγρασια που εχουν οι σποροι των τροφων , κατεβαινει κατω απο 10 συνηθως , νομιζω γυρω στο 6 με 8 % 

Οι συσκευασμενες τροφες , θεωρητικα ειναι πιο καλης ποιοτητας . Αλλα συσκευασμενα ειναι και τα σακια απο τα οποια προερχονται οι χυμα .Σημασια εχει η καταναλωση που κανει σε αυτα το καταστημα και το ποσο φροντιζει το σπορο ,οταν το σακκι ανοιξει . Αν ψαξεις θα βρεις απο εταιρια σε εταιρια και καλους σπορους απο σακκια .Εχουν ερθει στα χερια μου διαφοροι σποροι απο διαφορες εταιριες (οχι ντε και καλα να τους καταναλωσω αλλα να τους δω απο διαφορους φιλους ) και εχω και θετικη αποψη για καποιες εταιριες (μικρη ή μεγαλυτερη ) και αρνητικη για αλλες . Ειτε γιατι αυτο δεν μπορει αν ειναι στανταρ σε ολες τις παρτιδες , ειτε γιατι η θεση μου εδω μεσα μπορει να παρεξηγηθει , δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι συγκεκριμενος . Αυτο που μπορω να πω , ειναι απλα φτιαξτε φυτρα με τις τροφες ... οσες εχουν φυτρικοτητα θα το δειτε εστω σε ενα 4ημερο και σε τι ποσοστο ... οσες δεν εχουν επισης .Οσες δεν ειναι και τοσο φρεσκες , ισως αναπτυξουν και χνουδακι (ασπεργιλλος μαλλον ή αλλος μυκητας )  στο 4ημερο ή λιγο μετα (εννοειτε κριτηριο ειναι να τηρειται και συχνο ξεπλυμα .Αν δεν τηρειται ειναι λογικο να πιασουν )

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Το πρωτο λινκ αφορα βοτανα και μπαχαρικα,
αυτα διεπονται απο αλλη νομοθεσια που αφορα τροφιμα για ανθρωπους.

Η κατηγορια τροφιμων που θα καταναλωθουν απο ζωα η πτηνα που *δεν θα καταναλωθουν απο ανθρωπους* ,ειναι αλλη,και προβλεπει αλλα.
Τα εχουμε πει στο παρελθον.

----------


## jk21

Νικο μπορεις να δωσεις περισσοτερα στοιχεια μεσω καποιας ευρωπαικης οδηγιας αν εχεις για τροφες πουλιων ;

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη θα προσπαθήσω να βλαστησω από την έτοιμη τροφή 
(μέχρι τώρα έπαιρνα σπόρια ειδικά για βλαστωμα)
 ερώτηση, τα πολύ ψιλά σπόρια, τα έχουμε αναφέρει ως γρασίδι εδώ στο φόρουμ, αυτα βλαστωνουν ???

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειναι ακτινοβολημενα , αν ειναι φρεσκα , αν εχουν σπορο εκτος απο φλουδι πανω τους (ειναι αρκετα μικρος σε καποια ειδη τους και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχουν ... ψαχνο να φανε τα πουλια )  τοτε γιατι να μην βλαστανουν ;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο μπορεις να δωσεις περισσοτερα στοιχεια μεσω καποιας ευρωπαικης οδηγιας αν εχεις για τροφες πουλιων ;



Σχετικα με τι? τι αναφερεται , η τι στην ουσια γινεται.
Οτι εμπιπτει στην κατηγορια που αναφερω στο ποστ 16 τηρουνται στην πραξη οτι διασφαλιζει την ασφαλη διακινηση ενος εμπορευματος, (και αυτο για να μειωθει η ζημια στο ελαχιστο)των διακινητων
τα υπολοιπα δεν προβλεπονται (προς διευκοληνση των διακινητων και του εμποριου) και μενουν στην κριση των πουλιων.
"Τα πουλια οταν  μιλουν ,μιλουν με την γλωσσα του σωματος ,και οταν ειναι πια αργα, που οσοι την κατανοουν ειναι γραφικοι η φωστηρες ", οι υπολοιποι ειναι η καταναλωτικη μαζα, που που τροφοδοτει εν αγνοια της θα ελεγα εγω την διαιωνιση των προληματων.

Και οσοι με την ενασχοληση τους φερνουν τιτλους και βραβεια,η καταναλωτικη μαζα τους αμφισβητει,και με την χψ ταμπελα τους επιβαλλει την σιωπη,αντι να ακουσει με προσοχη και να κρατησει και να εφαρμοσει οτι θεωρει σωστο.

----------


## jk21

Αναφερομαι στο << προβλεπει αλλα >> που ανεφερες Νικο .Αν ειχες διαθεσιμη τη σχετικη νομοθεσια για τροφες που προοριζονται για πουλια 

Οκ

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Αναφερομαι στο << προβλεπει αλλα >> που ανεφερες Νικο .Αν ειχες διαθεσιμη τη σχετικη νομοθεσια για τροφες που προοριζονται για πουλια 
> 
> Οκ


Δεν το βρισκο Δημητρη εψαξα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να το βρω.
ισως εσυ που εχεις την ευχερεια το βρεις στο ιντερνετ 

(Δασμολογικη κλαση 1207 η 2309, η πρωτη αφορα μεμονωμενους σπορους,η αλλη μιγματα σπορων.)

----------

